# Why do I gain weight so easy



## Josh99 (May 24, 2011)

So I took like 2 weeks off of no/low cards and I have gained 10lbs in that time. I havnt been stuffing my mouth I have just been eating like normal people do and I gained 10lbs in 2 weeks!!! Can I never eat carbs because I gain weight so fast from them? And was this mostly water weight you think or fat?


----------



## kyoryoko (May 24, 2011)

your body probably went into shock with the reintroduction of carbs. a normal person eats around 300g of carbs a day. From 0 - 300 is pretty big. Also, muscle glycogen could have been depleted and then replenished. Don't worry about the scale. How is the mirror?


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 24, 2011)

What do you eat? Calories?
How much water do you consume a day?
Whats your day to day activity level (aside from work outs) desk jockey manual labor?
What do you do for work outs durring the week?
Hard to make a judgment or advise knowing nothing about you.  However we could "spitball" and say probably not drinking enough water, body is holding on to every little bit and not eating enough cals- starving and your body is doing the same with what you do take in; but 10lbs in 2wks I'd weigh heavier on the side of water.


----------



## Hench (May 24, 2011)

Water and a little muscle/fat gain. 

Use the mirror, not the scales when carbing up. I find even if I gain 5-6lbs after a carb up I look leaner.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Yep, it's just water. Don't sweat it. heh.


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> I havnt been stuffing my mouth I have just been eating like normal people


For me to maintain 180 lbs, I have to eat very little. What I eat now, I don't even consider a meal base on what used to eat years ago. "Normal people" eat a lot!!!


----------



## bammerham (May 24, 2011)

__


----------



## Glycomann (May 24, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> So I took like 2 weeks off of no/low cards and I have gained 10lbs in that time. I havnt been stuffing my mouth I have just been eating like normal people do and I gained 10lbs in 2 weeks!!! Can I never eat carbs because I gain weight so fast from them? And was this mostly water weight you think or fat?



It's a rebound.  Insulin goes nuts once you stop keto and water retention goes way way up.  Plus your glycogen stored were depleted.  You store a good 6-8 lbs in glycogen weight (glycogen plus waters of hydration) in your liver alone.


----------



## Josh99 (May 24, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> What do you eat? Calories?
> How much water do you consume a day?
> Whats your day to day activity level (aside from work outs) desk jockey manual labor?
> What do you do for work outs durring the week?
> Hard to make a judgment or advise knowing nothing about you.  However we could "spitball" and say probably not drinking enough water, body is holding on to every little bit and not eating enough cals- starving and your body is doing the same with what you do take in; but 10lbs in 2wks I'd weigh heavier on the side of water.



I have no clue what I ate or how many calories a day cause I wasn't counting. I drink plenty of water tho cause when I'm at home I carry around a gallon water jug and drink like 1-2 a day. And when I took break from Keto I was still lifting weights 4 days a week but I did stop jogging.

Now to get back I'm doing a mix of IF and keto. Gotta get my 6 pack for beach with girls during summer


----------



## Built (May 24, 2011)

Let me know how much weight you lose in the first five days when you go back to keto. That weight will be water/glycogen. When you go back to eating carbs, you can expect that weight to come back within a day or two, plus whatever extra bulk is in your colon. 

Weight in excess of this that you gained will have been fat, and you gained it because you ate more food than you required. For those of us who are carb-sensitive, carbs make us hungrier, and we eat more unless we weigh our food and deliberately eat less food than we want.


----------



## Josh99 (May 25, 2011)

Ya I feel like when ever I eat carbs it just sends me into a carb frenzy and I am so hungry.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Hmm kind of sounds bizarre.


----------



## NJRiot (May 25, 2011)

<---- thinks gylcomann said it best ... such great advice on this board all the time.
+1


----------



## Josh99 (May 25, 2011)

Ya cause I'm still just as defined and when on Keto and think little bigger


----------



## rossikool (May 26, 2011)

if you take protein shake and do nothing that could be why


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

If you went from no carbs to tons of carbs, your body is soaking them up like a sponge


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

Hench said:


> Water and a little muscle/fat gain.
> 
> Use the mirror, not the scales when carbing up. I find even if I gain 5-6lbs after a carb up I look leaner.


 

good advice there


----------



## marklee (May 30, 2011)

Your body is in starvation mode and it is trying to hold on to every calorie it can get.
Very dumb way to lose weight.Quit eating junk food and eat healthy! Thats how you lose weight.


----------



## Clenbut (May 31, 2011)

It depends on someones metabolism, people who eat less and gain weight has something to do with there metabolism.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 31, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> It's a rebound.  Insulin goes nuts once you stop keto and water retention goes way way up.  Plus your glycogen stored were depleted.  You store a good 6-8 lbs in glycogen weight (glycogen plus waters of hydration) in your liver alone.



^ What he said.

Insulin sensitivity from that lengthy period of low/no carb.  You'd probably be a able to move more weight now with some carbs in the tank if you weren't taking some time off.


----------



## Drew1975 (May 31, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> So I took like 2 weeks off of no/low cards and I have gained 10lbs in that time. I havnt been stuffing my mouth I have just been eating like normal people do and I gained 10lbs in 2 weeks!!! Can I never eat carbs because I gain weight so fast from them? And was this mostly water weight you think or fat?


 

sounds like your eating to much..you may not think so ...

my mate bangs the weight on big time he siad to me i dont eat much lol ...

you see what he eats in one day and how big his dinners are ..lol he puts away 2 times what i eat in a day...

im not saying you are mate but he's a fat fck and just eats whats put infront of him by the miss...

she's the same doss all this running every day and stuff but still fatish.. the same you wonna see what she eats lol in a day carnt tell her lol she says she eats all the right stuff ...yeh she doss but shit loads of it is still gonna put weight on and you ant gonna lose much ...

my mate and his miss have got it into there head that if they eat the right stuff they can eat pritty much as much as they like...LOL

there food is 2 time what most wouled eat in one day.

im not sayin this is you its just for the fattys out there ...

anyway what do you call eating like normal people ? they say that lol


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> So I took like 2 weeks off of no/low cards and I have gained 10lbs in that time. I havnt been stuffing my mouth I have just been eating like normal people do and I gained 10lbs in 2 weeks!!! Can I never eat carbs because I gain weight so fast from them? And was this mostly water weight you think or fat?



as Built already stated when you went back to eating carbs after a period of not consuming them there is always a corresponding increase in intramuscular hydration levels.  for each molecule of glycogen stored in the muscle comes 3 molecules of water.  the body does this as sufficient water is needed to metabolize muscle glycogen.

unfortunately many are confused or unaware that a large part of building "big muscles" is simply increasing nutrient storage capacity in skeletal muscle.  it takes quite a bit of heavy lifting to cause an actual increase in the cross-sectional area of the various muscle fiber types, this also contributes the least when me see an increase in the "size" of muscles from taking direct measurements, etc.


----------

